# SVG template for skins



## Xizix (Nov 26, 2018)

My wife has a Cricut machine that can print vector art and whatnot. So I want to print out my own skins but don't know how to go about measuring the dock.  

Does anyone have a template for it or for the controllers?  

Thanks.


----------

